# Fume scrubber



## glorycloud (Aug 10, 2015)

Has anyone considered pre-fabricating for sale a fume scrubber system for the small refiner
that could be re-assembled by a non-plumbing / non-HVAC / non-electrician person? Sadly,
I can put oil in my vehicle and do a bang up job as a computer triage technician but I suck
at most handyman type things. I can read instructions and put together things though which
is the reason for this post. It would be in either an outdoor shed kind of environment or in
an industrial warehouse environment with 20+ foot ceilings.

Anyone doing this currently or might consider doing it by chance? I want to do some work
with nitric again and poor man's AR but not in volume. Pretty much just as a hobby and
for something to help salt away some PM's for a rainy day. 8)


----------



## rickbb (Aug 11, 2015)

One of the members, (I wish I could remember who), has posted pics of his small setup that was just 3 vacuum flasks in series. They were connected with tubing and rubber stoppers. He had a plastic funnel upside down over the beaker of AR that fed the first flask.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 11, 2015)

I know 4metals has posted that in the past.

Dave


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 11, 2015)

I am looking to see if someone here is interested in putting together a "fume scrubber kit" that I (and others perhaps)
could purchase and reassemble for our use (with appropriate written instructions on the reassembly of course). 8)


----------



## MarcoP (Aug 11, 2015)

Issue could be the size to meet each one needs, thus different sizes could be made available. Pump should be included off course.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 11, 2015)

Let's say something that I would deem safer and more useable than this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Refine-at-Home-Portable-System-with-fumes-purification-for-Scrap-Gold-recovery-/141108486039?hash=item20dab89f97

And something not quite as industrial as this: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Air-Scrubber-Pollution-Control-Equipment-Met-Pro-Duall-Division-ET-50-/191639017749?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9e935915

Perhaps something like this in size and ease of use:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-and-Silver-Refining-NOx-wet-scrubbing-system-Brand-New-NO2-Lab-Scrubber-/300706453645?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460380588d

I see the drawings that have been posted here and I appreciate the design. Making that a reality is no where
near my strength in life. Therefore, this request for a "kit" of sorts that I could reassemble here in my small shop. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 11, 2015)

Glory if you look closely at the third one you'll probably be able to build that really cheap. The first one probably too however it's a little "Heath Robinson" for me. 

I'm not entirely sure though as to whether it would do what you need though. I know that 4metals triple process works a treat and that can be scaled pretty easily.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 11, 2015)

The part where I keep repeating - I'm not "McGyver". I'm not good building things other than computers. :lol: 
I should have put an offer in on this one. It went for $31.50 + a 7.5% fee. The killer was it would have 
cost me $500.00+ to get it back to Georgia. 

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=1080&acctid=7503


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 12, 2015)

Well, perhaps I will just hire a local handyman and have him build a scrubber for me. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 12, 2015)

Can you put plastic pipes together mate? 8)


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 12, 2015)

I sense that there is more to it than that. I think I will find a local and see what he can make of the drawings
and great resources here with the hopes of making a working scrubber. 8)


----------



## Plasticman (Dec 28, 2015)

I know of a couple of old systems which were used in a major lab in Vancouver if you are interested, the owners might be interested in selling, you never know.

Regards,

Check out my company's website

http://www.goldmetalplastics.com/


----------

